# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > مباحث عمومی دلفی و پاسکال >  تبدیل ثانیه به ساعت و دقیقه و ثانیه

## nasr

سلام

چطور میشه یه مقدار ثانیه را برنامه بگیره و تبدیلش کنه به ساعت و دقیقه و ثانیه

ممنون

----------


## Mahmood_M

سلام
این مورد هم مثل همون سئوال قبلیتون درباره تبدیل روز به سال و ماه است ، باید تعداد ثانیه رو با توجه به این که هر ساعت 3600 ثانیه هست ( اگه اشتباه نکنم ) و هر دقیقه هم 60 ثانیه هست ، عدد ورودی رو به این اعداد تقسیم کرده و خروجی رو بدست بیارید ...

موفق باشید ...

----------


## mehdi_gh125

با سلام خدمت دوستان عزیز 
من نیز برنامه یا تابعی نیاز دارم که یک عدد رو بر حسب ثانیه بگیره و در خروجی به صورت ساعت و دقیقه و ثانیه نمایش بده خودم تا حدودی نوشتم ولی روی اعدا بزرگتر از 3600 خوب جواب نمیده علتش هم به خاطر اینه که عدد دقیقه اش عددی بزرگتر از 60 میشه تا زمانی که عدد کمتر از 3600 برنامه درست جواب میده ام همین که 3600 باشه خروجی میده 1:60:0 یا اگه باشه 3601 خروج میده 1:60:1 کد اش اینه:
برنامه تشکیل شده از یک button و یک label  و یک edit که در رویداد کلیک button کد زیر نوشتم:



 var h,m,s,time:integer;
begin
time:=strtoint(edit1.Text);
h:=time div 3600;
m:=time div 60;
s:=time mod 60;
label1.Caption:=inttostr(h)+':'+inttostr(m)+':'+in  ttostr(s);
end;

----------


## vcldeveloper

function ExtractTime(ATime: Word): string;
var
  H,M, S, Temp : Word;
begin
  H := ATime div 3600;
  Temp := (ATime mod 3600);
  M := Temp div 60;
  S := Temp mod 60;

  Result := Format('%.2d:%.2d:%.2d',[H,M,S]);
end;

مثال:
procedure TForm1.Button1Click(Sender: TObject);
begin
  Edit2.Text := ExtractTime(StrToIntDef(Edit1.Text,0));
end;

----------

